# Dmitri Hvorostovsky



## kirolak

I'd be interested in hearing your opinions. . . I watched as he won the Singer of the World (?) Competition years ago, & now he has brain cancer. . . .


----------



## Sonata

From what I understand his brain tumor is non-cancerous. Though any brain tumor is clearly devastating!!

I am a great fan of Dmitri. He has such a wonderful rich voice, and I enjoy his repoirtoire in both opera and Russian songs. He's one of my favorite singers


----------



## Pugg

kirolak said:


> I'd be interested in hearing your opinions. . . I watched as he won the Singer of the World (?) Competition years ago, & now he has brain cancer. . . .


Look at this: :tiphat:

http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=2957861


----------



## kirolak

Hello, Pugg, the link you kindly posted doesn't lead me anywhere, maybe I am still too new.


----------



## Pugg

kirolak said:


> Hello, Pugg, the link you kindly posted doesn't lead me anywhere, maybe I am still too new.


Trying again:

http://www.talkclassical.com/40096-good-news-about-dmitri.html?highlight=Dmitri+Hvorostovsky

If you put : Dmitri Hvorostovsky in the advanced search sectio , tittle only, you find more links.


----------



## TxllxT

Bad news: Dmitri Hvorostovsky came to his hometown Krasnoyarsk to bid a final goodbye to his people...


----------



## KenOC

TxllxT said:


> Bad news: Dmitri Hvorostovsky came to his hometown Krasnoyarsk to bid a final goodbye to his people...


Bad news indeed. I can't find this story via a search. Can you possibly provide a source? English would be nice but not necessary.


----------



## dillonp2020

TxllxT said:


> Bad news: Dmitri Hvorostovsky came to his hometown Krasnoyarsk to bid a final goodbye to his people...


I heard he was doing better. He performed at the met in May. I remember one of my first classical music experiences was a recital of his my grandmother took me to. I recall the power of his voice, and my grandmother's remark "he shook the room!". This was about a decade ago, and even the he wasn't in his youth. I can only imagine what thirty year-old Dmitri might be capable of. I was discussing Hvorostovsky with a friend, and we agreed that no recording captures the true power of his voice.

Of course I think this is true of anything. The best Beethoven's ninth I've ever heard was the Karajan; wasn't the Furtwangler; wasn't the Wand. Christoph Eschenbach with the National Symphony Orchestra takes the cake. If the bass Solomon Howard ever comes to your town, you need to see him.


----------



## TxllxT

KenOC said:


> Bad news indeed. I can't find this story via a search. Can you possibly provide a source? English would be nice but not necessary.












In the end of the last video Dmitri tells about his wish to visit his hometown for the last time..

With settings you can let a translation run


----------



## KenOC

Thanks!
...........................


----------



## Pugg

very sad news indeed, let's hope for the best even if it's against all odds.


----------



## Bonetan

delete delete delete


----------

